# Tragedy with Ernie, ringneck dove



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

I am just sick. Yesterday I had the horrible experience of accidently stepping on my dove. He died right away. It was so awful, I just didn't see him underfoot and he was so tame he was not afraid. I couldn't sleep last night; I am haunted by the scene in my mind where he closed his eyes and put his head down and he was gone.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wish there was something to say to help you, but what you are feeling is normal as it really must of been horrible. Iam so sorry for your loss of your dove.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Nancy! This has happened to other members, so you are not alone.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't any words, except, I'm _*so sorry *_for you.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

ohhhh i'm sooo sorry... it was an accident try to not beat your self up to much, one of my tiels likes to go under the covers and i have almost sat on him with my big fat butt.
again i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

...and we can't rewind time, no matter how much we wish to. Feeling for you and your tragedy.


----------

